# What is the BEST Base & Top Coat Polish?



## Cheryl

I can't seem to find a really great base and top coat polish.. I have OPI which bubbles and takes FOREVER to dry so I recently purchased the Poshe base and top polishes and while they seem great (go on smooth and dry super fast) I experience "shrinkage" if that makes since. Like my polish shrinks and the next day i can see my nail at the top like the polish shrunk up, lol
I hope this makes since and i dont sound insane 

anyway, what is your favorite and why? I really need good ones! 

BTW I use OPI, Zoya, and Chanel polishes

Thanks guys!


----------



## truegem

I have heard a lot of people rave about Seche Vite.  I haven't tried it yet but it is on my list.  I use OPI top coat with no issue but am still looking for a decent base coat as well.


----------



## choozen1ne

I paint my nails everyday ( I am painting them as I type ) and Seche Vite is by far the best I have tried, it dries really fast and really shiny - if your nails are still a little wet put a coat of Seche Vite on and it dries all the coats withing 10 minutes 
As far as base coat it depends what type of nails you have , I like Orly Bonder and China Glaze Strong Adhesion both really help the polish stay on really well 
one last thing if you have a Sally Beauty Supply near buy Seche Vite is a lot cheaper there that any other place


----------



## Necromancer

My top coat of choice is either Ezflow Never Yellow Sealer or Ezflow Fast Finish Top Coat. They both dry quickly too. As for base coat, I haven't used one in years. I know SpaRitual has one that's supposed to be good, but I've never used it.


----------



## Brooke11

Seche Vite is by far the BEST top coat I have ever used.  I have an entire lineup of dud top coats -- Seche Vite is the best.  I can't say enough about it.  It dries EXTREMELY fast, leaves a beautiful, high-gloss finish, and applies smoothly.  I love it.

As for a base coat, I'm still searching!


----------



## jpgoeth

I have zoya anchor and armor - both are great with zoya polishes, but I've noticed that they don't do as well with other brands.  I've also found that other brands of base/top coat don't do well with zoya polishes.


----------



## missgiannina

seche vite


----------



## xpurseloverx

im using essie base coat now and i have thier top coat i am thinkin bout buying the seche vite i havent used the essie base coat enough to say if i like it or not though....


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

When it come to base coats I really don't have a favorite one. I am;however,currently using rimmel base coat with lycra. It does the job and the price isn't too bad either. It was about $4-$5. Now as for top coat...SECHE VITE!!! And yes I am yelling. It is beyond the best.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

http://theedgeofsanity.org/?p=3062

They did a test panel of people blind who gave their impressions of it.  Some surprising results there!


----------



## sara999

i can't stand seche vite personally. i love nails inc kensington caviar topcoat. i like diamont but it thickens too quickly.

i ordered bb couture topcoat (top rock) so i'll see what i think when it arrives


i switch basecoats all the time, they don't really make too much of a difference on my nails (i paint them everyday regardless)...i use nubar foundation, nailtek II, CND stickey, lippmann aloe vera basecoat...i am just going through my collection trying in vain to use them all. they're all equal to me


----------



## aliceanna

I really like Seche Base as a base coat.  Sometimes I wear it by itself--it's a really pretty white pearly sheer.   

This is bad, but I rarely put on topcoat.  I've tried Seche Vite, but it seemed too bubbly and globby to me (maybe I had a bad bottle).


----------



## jwhitlock

I use the *Seche Vite* base and top coat, and I believe that it makes a HUGE difference. I don't know what they use in the various mani-pedi places I go to sometimes, but they don't hold a candle to these.

They totally, completely rock!


----------



## Divyaangana

I don't use a base coat normally when I polish, but I do use Seche Vite as my top coat and love it. It works really well for me and has greatly helped with the wear of my manicures.


----------



## Katie68506

I use Rock Hard base coat & Rock Top Coat.  Picked them up at Sally's Beauty Supply & I've never had a problem.


----------



## xpurseloverx

i also heard out the door was a good top coat that is also at sallys
ps essie top coat no good it made my nail polish peel


----------



## ilvoelv

Seche Vite hands down.


----------



## pmburk

I use OPI Natural Nail basecoat. For topcoat - Seche Vite all the way. It is by far the best topcoat on the market. Apply it over wet polish, it goes on smooth, dries super fast and super shiny, and no shrinkage.


----------



## bagshopr

Sally Hansen, the one that is a base and a top coat in one product.  

I have used OPI and Seche Vite, as well as other salon brands.  Nothing beats the Sally Hansen's performance or price.


----------



## luvhautecouture

How come every bottle of seche I've had has been goopy, thick and impossible to manage?  DO you ladies have tips?  I want to know why you are all raving about it!


----------



## luxe K

I don't have a favorite base coat, but I love Seche Vite for my top coat. I use OPI and some random Jessica base coat, and both seem equal.


----------



## sara999

Katie68506 said:


> I use Rock Hard base coat & Rock Top Coat.  Picked them up at Sally's Beauty Supply & I've never had a problem.


i just bought these! i can't wait for them to arrive



luvhautecouture said:


> How come every bottle of seche I've had has been goopy, thick and impossible to manage?  DO you ladies have tips?  I want to know why you are all raving about it!


i have had the same problem. i don't use seche...for me it's a disaster and causes shrinkage


----------



## Mette

I hear lots of good things about Seche Vite.  I like the Dior top coat and base coat.


----------



## beljwl

I just bought Seche Vite, gonna try it in a few minutes. Hope it is not thick and goopy


----------



## shakti29

I have been using Essie Good To Go top coat and REALLY like it! Dries fast like Seche Vite but no shrinkage! I highly recommend it!

I alternate Stickey base coat with OPI Chip Skip (depends on how much time I have).


----------



## devoted7

I switch off and on with zoya anchor and armor, nailtek, essie's base coat for sensitive nails, and Good to Go Top Coat. They're simply amazing!


----------



## Milsy

I just tried out nailtek foundation 2, orly bonder, 2 coats of opi and seche vite and I had very small chips in less than 24hrs. 
I applied the tc while the polish was still wet, not too thick, so not sure why this happened. Very disappointed 
I've had better results without using tc or bc.


----------



## babevivtan

*Oh how come the Seche ratings are so low?  But i do have Seche and I use it and u know what?  It turns all thick after i am 1/5 down the bottle and that is when i need to add solvent.  Anyone else has this issue?  I know Seche is NOT Big 3 Free but I am too addicted to its fast dry speed to give it up.  Wld love to try any other top coats but it must dry FAST.*



bunnymasseuse said:


> http://theedgeofsanity.org/?p=3062
> 
> They did a test panel of people blind who gave their impressions of it.  Some surprising results there!


----------



## babevivtan

shakti29 said:


> I have been using *Essie Good To Go top coat* and REALLY like it! Dries fast like Seche Vite but no shrinkage! I highly recommend it!
> 
> I alternate Stickey base coat with OPI Chip Skip (depends on how much time I have).



*Essie Good To Go top coat?  Thanks, will keep that in mind!*


----------



## Vogue7

i use essie for both base & top!! its pretty good!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

shakti29 said:


> I alternate Stickey base coat with OPI Chip Skip (depends on how much time I have).


I personally find I have better luck with the Nail Tek II than I do w/ the ChipSkip.  I actually find the ChipSkip to be a waste... heck I'd send it to someone if they wanted it... I'm giving up on it


----------



## monokuro

My best of the best! And i've tried a lot!

Base Coat:
CND (Creative Nail Design) - Stickey

Top Coat:
Seche Vite - Dry Fast Top Coat


----------



## yeliab

*Has anyone tried*:   

*Rescue Beauty Lounge* - base coat and top coat?  Any reviews?

*Lippmann* -  base and top coat?  Any reviews??

*Butter London* - base and top coat??  Any Reviews?


----------



## Z&J

The best (for me) top coat for quick dry and shine is oh so wet. My nails are DRY DRY in 5 minutes.


----------



## Cheryl

I went shopping today and I got this nail cocktail

Base Coat:
CND- Stickey

Top Coat:
Seche Vite- Dry Fast Top Coat

Wish my mani luck!!


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Good luck. Let us know how it goes, *Cheryl*.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm trying Northern Lights topcoat which includes OUT THE DOOR which I was not happy with prior but I'm hoping this one will work better


----------



## babevivtan

*Cheryl* - GL!


----------



## sara999

yeliab said:


> *Has anyone tried*:
> 
> *Rescue Beauty Lounge* - base coat and top coat?  Any reviews?
> 
> *Lippmann* -  base and top coat?  Any reviews??
> 
> *Butter London* - base and top coat??  Any Reviews?


RBL: i love their basecoat...their topcoat is nice, very shiny...but it isn't a quick dry

lippmann - also a good base coat, i found the topcoat to get really goopy after about 1/2 bottle and bubbled a lot


never tried butter london


----------



## frick&frack

I use zoya anchor as a base coat, & armor as a top coat sometimes...normally I use seche vite as a top coat.


----------



## I LOVE LV

I love Seche Vite Top Coat! It's way better in comparison to the many top coats that I've tried. I also have Seche Restore - their thinner that you add a few drops in when the top coat is thick. I also use this for my other nail polish and find it very handy - now my all polish can last longer!

Still in search of a good base though.


----------



## xpurseloverx

i just got rock hard base coat from sallys and i am lovin seche vite i cant believe how i lived with out this for sooooo long im ashamned of my self


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ditto! I feel the same way about Seche Vite.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

I love Orly Bonder.  Its a rubberized basecoat.  The texture is kind of tacky which I think  helps my nail polish to adhere better.  As for a topcoat, I really can't say since I'm usually too rushed to allow another coat to dry, and I usually change my nail polish pretty regularly.


----------



## yeliab

Hey *Sara*, have you ever tried to put *Seche Vite* over the *RBL* top coat?  

I've noticed that if I Only use Seche Vite as a top coat - it dulls the nail polish in a few days...  I wanted to try to keep the high gloss look...  

So I'm thinking if I use RBL's top coat then the SV over that - I wonder if that would work?  





sara999 said:


> RBL: i love their basecoat...their topcoat is nice, very shiny...but it isn't a quick dry
> 
> lippmann - also a good base coat, i found the topcoat to get really goopy after about 1/2 bottle and bubbled a lot
> 
> 
> never tried butter london


----------



## itsnicole

monokuro said:


> My best of the best! And i've tried a lot!
> 
> Base Coat:
> CND (Creative Nail Design) - Stickey
> 
> Top Coat:
> Seche Vite - Dry Fast Top Coat



same! i've always struggled with finding a good base & top coat, but after using both of the above for about two months now, they are definitely the best & nothing else compares.


----------



## sara999

i have never tried putting seche on top of another topcoat. i did find it dulled quickly too!! i'm looking forward to the arrival of my BB Couture top/base coats to try something different. i'm pretty happy with my nails inc kensington caviar topcoat but i'm never sure that there isn't something better out there!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'm trying Northern Lights topcoat which includes OUT THE DOOR which I was not happy with prior but I'm hoping this one will work better


Northern Lights (with sparkles) was NOT a success.  Little after a day or so (with Nail Tek base) I had major tip wear, chipping and some cracking further down the nail.

I would try a top coat over the NL... but not sure that would help it any.


----------



## sara999

i'm not so sure about nailtek as a base either. my nails haven't really gotten stronger. i mean it works as a base coat to anchor the polish and my nails don't stain...but beyond that it doesn't do anything


----------



## yeliab

Absolutely I hear you!!  That's the reason why I'm on my quest for new polishes!!  Doesn't help when I see all these New colors to get on TPF!!  hehehe!  







I'll have to try Kensington Caviar topcoat...  Thanks Sara for your input!!    



sara999 said:


> i have never tried putting seche on top of another topcoat. i did find it dulled quickly too!! i'm looking forward to the arrival of my BB Couture top/base coats to try something different. i'm pretty happy with my nails inc kensington caviar topcoat but i'm never sure that there isn't something better out there!!


----------



## honey on boost

I use Opi Bond aid and opi base coat.

I just tried Seche Vite for the first time tonight and I LOVE IT!!!

BTW sally's has a special going on now if you purchase a bottle of Seche Vite you get a China glaze polish for free


----------



## Iluvbags

Great thread.  I have sooo many different top and bottom coats.  I really want to narrow down to a few that work the best instead of having a milion lying around


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Iluvbags said:


> Great thread.  I have sooo many different top and bottom coats.  I really want to narrow down to a few that work the best instead of having a milion lying around


Honestly, I still have a million (or less) of different top coats, and i'll rotate them in to give them a 2nd chance... but if after a few attempts they aren't working for me I'll either set them aside and give to a friend/TPFr or donate to the nail swap box if necessary.  What works for one, does not work for all.


----------



## impasto

I used CND Sticky - hands down the best base coat I have ever used.

I used Seche for my top coat. It thickens quickly so I always have a new bottle and some restore on hand for my older bottles.


edit: Monokuro I just saw your post! I third that notion!


----------



## impasto

bunnymasseuse said:


> Northern Lights (with sparkles) was NOT a success.  Little after a day or so (with Nail Tek base) I had major tip wear, chipping and some cracking further down the nail.
> 
> I would try a top coat over the NL... but not sure that would help it any.



That's sad. Northern Lights with the silver sparkles works great on me. It's my second favorite top coat... to seche.


----------



## babyontheway

I love Essie 3 way Glaze- it is a base coat with hardener and a top coat.  It makes my polish last for a week consistently


----------



## bhalpop

I love Seche Vite for both. I was down on the top coat for awhile but must have gotten a bad bottle because now I love it! Really shiny,dries fast and makes my nail polish last! The base coat is wonderful toosometimes I wear it by itself. A lovely white frosted sheer which leaves a smooth finish for the nail polish to follow!


----------



## elle tee

At my last manicure (first time at this salon) the manicurist used Seche Vite as a topcoat.  I was really impressed- my nails dried quickly and stayed shiny all week!  I'm going to have to pick some up.  I've noticed that when it's humid out (like, all summer in NYC) my nails never dry all the way, they're always a little soft and smudgy no matter how thin I paint the polish- will Seche Vite help with that?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

impasto said:


> That's sad. Northern Lights with the silver sparkles works great on me. It's my second favorite top coat... to seche.


Impasto,
I'm happy to say I've tried NL again, but the only way I can get it to work for me is by putting on 2 coats, 1 coat does not seem to be enough for me.  I do love the sparkles, but a single coat just does not protect me enough alone.


babyontheway said:


> I love Essie 3 way Glaze- it is a base coat with hardener and a top coat.  It makes my polish last for a week consistently


I have a small bottle of this, but have yet to use it.

So it's both a top and bottom?  How many coats do you put on the top? 1?


----------



## impasto

bunnymasseuse said:


> Impasto,
> I'm happy to say I've tried NL again, but the only way I can get it to work for me is by putting on 2 coats, 1 coat does not seem to be enough for me.  I do love the sparkles, but a single coat just does not protect me enough alone.
> 
> I have a small bottle of this, but have yet to use it.
> 
> So it's both a top and bottom?  How many coats do you put on the top? 1?



well im glad it worked better the second time.. but it's a shame you have to use two coats. I love the sparkles too!


----------



## seegeeme

I like Essie Base Coat and Orly Top Coat.  Seche Vite is also great though.


----------



## PurseFreak17

Seche vite is great for drying and shine, but it doesn't to squat to make my manicure last longer. I use Nailtique forumala 2 as a basecoat. The only REAL way tomake a manicure last longer is to make sure your nail is strong. This protein treatment made my nails grow SUPER fast and SUPER strong and as a result my manincures lasted longer....so i use Nailtique as my base and seche vite as my top ( for shine and it dries in seconds..faster than any quick dry I've tried).


----------



## thegoreprincess

The combination of Sally Hansen Thicken Up! as a base coat with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat has been amazing for me thus far. I mean, I just tried it, but my manicure has lasted for about five days with very minimal wear and chipping to my nails. And I am not easy on them... playing volleyball, cleaning the shower & dishes, running around doing what college students do. Thumbs up so far!


----------



## sw0pp

Another vote for Seche Vite as a top coat. I would always mess up my nailpolish during sleeping (tiny scratches, as if my hair was imprinted in it), even when I painted my nails many hours before sleeping, but with SV it never happened again (even though I directly went to sleep after applying polish once)


----------



## Iluvbags

sw0pp said:


> Another vote for Seche Vite as a top coat. I would always mess up my nailpolish during sleeping (tiny scratches, as if my hair was imprinted in it), even when I painted my nails many hours before sleeping, but with SV it never happened again (even though I directly went to sleep after applying polish once)


 
Sheetmarks.  Ugh, I hate those too


----------



## halohalo

I just wonder what is the best top coat for nail polish?


----------



## onegirlcreative

i LOVE the top/clear coat by MAC. they have the best and it's only $9. not only that, it dries really fast, too! i have tried other top coats only to eventually go back to MAC's.


----------



## laureenthemean

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-is-the-best-base-top-coat-polish-542180.html


----------



## luv2smilexo

i like posche


----------



## kenseysimone

sally hansen insta-dri


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ I love the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri... except the bottle (in my experience) gets all gloopy about halfway through the bottle. My last one is almost like rock solid! The one I have now started getting really gloopy so, I added some nail polish thinner. It helps, but not by much.


----------



## twin53

I use OPI


----------



## jordanjordan

I use OPI, which seems to work well.  I can go 2-3 weeks before any polish starts rubbing off from my gym shoes.  Their base coat on the other hand, is awful.


----------



## Tracy

I like inm Out the Door. That's what I use most. I also like Seche and Poshe.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

luv2smilexo said:


> i like posche


 
I discovered it and love it!!!


----------



## NemoAndChula

Orly "Top 2 Bottom" is a base and top coat. Followed by Revlon nail dry.
Orly "Glosser" is also great as a top coat.


----------



## merekat703

Tracy said:


> I like inm Out the Door. That's what I use most. I also like Seche and Poshe.


 

I love Out The Door, thats all I use now and its the best!


----------



## OnyxBear

Nubar Diamont top coat gets my vote. It evens out imperfections, has a high gloss and really lasts!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Hey ladies! I have a few questions. Ok I use a lot of OPI and China Glaze polishes. But my top coat is by Essie. What is a good top coat? Seems like Essie makes the OPI chip off quickly. And last question. If you guys use OPI polish do you use OPI top coats? Or whatever brand you use do you use the same brands top coat? HELP!!! I need a good one that will let the color stay on longer.


----------



## BluMochi

I've only used OPI Rapid Dry.  It has worked for me so far.


----------



## thegoreprincess

I use Sally Hansen Insta-Dri. Works well enough with my OPIs.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I use Orly Top 2 Bottom I love it!


----------



## merekat703

I use INM Out the door for every polish I own.


----------



## MACsarah

I use Seche Vite as a top coat for every nail polish.


----------



## BurberryPlease

I use Seche Vite or Sally Hansen UV Top Coat.


----------



## agart245

I love both Seche Vite and Poshe. They dry very quickly and make your polish nice and glossy looking.


----------



## AndagainSalvage

Would love to discuss the best base and top coats, but in a more in depth way. Not just that you like them, but why you like them? Their pros and cons? (if you want, just copy/paste what I wrote below and fill in your choices?)

Base Coat:

*1.NUBAR Foundation Base Coat *
*2. CND Essentials Stickey Anchoring Base Coat*

_Pros_ - They both work equally as well, and are both extra sticky to really grab your polish. There is never any peeling of polish if you use either of these. 

_Cons- _A bit hard to find in stores, so they must be ordered which can get pricey with shipping

Top Coat:

*1. Prolana "Quick & Slick" (The Ultimate Top Coat)*

_Pros-_ it glides on so smooth and has never messed up my color - it really seals the color in and my manis do not chip with it

_Cons-_ it doesn't dry that fast, and it's not so shiny

*2. Seche Vite* 

_Pros-_ we all know this is the shiniest prettiest top coat out there! So that is definitely the pro. And it dries SO fast, so it's the best top coat if you're in a rush.
_
Cons-_ nail polish shrinking, and the formula gets so sticky and impossible to apply once you're about half-way through


----------



## MrsPink82

Great thread!  I have a terrible time getting nail polish to stay on my nails so I appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## kathyrose

Nail Tek....best shiny base/top coat ever! Doesn't dry as fast though as most top coats.

Beauty Secret....not bad at all and dries fast. What I usually use.

China Glaze.....does not dry as fast as Beauty Secrets unless they changed their formula lately.

OPI....dried too fast for me. I had a mini so maybe I have to try again.

Nubar.....have a bottle but haven't tried yet. Heard it works wonders if it's the right formulation one. They changed their formula then changed it back. The in-between was less than desirable to many.

Deborah Lippmann....have this but haven't tried yet. Just got it recently.


----------



## jenn1234

I'm a huge fan of rescue beauty lounge's base and top coat.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Linda Rose...


----------



## Love Of My Life

forgot to mention... deborah lippman


----------



## sass000

I alternate base coats between 

Barielle Growth activator for natural nails
Pink Gel coat
S.H. Powerful acrylic gel
S.S. Instant artificials
And if I'm wearing a dark color I add a coat of Barielle Natural nail camouflage.

For a top coat I use Seche Vite.


----------



## julian.f

Base: Another vote for CND Sticky. It's truly the best base out there and works well with all my polishes. A lot of the makeup review sites give high marks to this one as well. I bought it on the basis of those and, having now used it for almost a year, I can safely say I will likely not use another. Really extends the life of my manis/pedis - I can actually get a pedi to last 1 month or more.

As another contributor mentioned, I too find that Essie bases & top coats do not work well with other brands, especially OPI. I get dismal results combining the two. Chips within a day or two. No go.

With regard to top coats, I continue to use OPI and top that with Rapid Drip Dry, with great results. I'll try Seche Vite next seeing the positive feedback on this site.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I use my Nailtiques #2 or Sally Hansen Maximum Growth as a base/top coat right now for my fingernails, but don't really have anything for my toes (I wouldn't want to use these two things on my toenails). I think I'll go out today and buy some Seche Vite and maybe the China Glaze base coat.


----------



## katrin

i got seche vite (thanks to reading tpf!) and it works really well for a topcoat. i tried a revlon topcoat and it chipped the next day but w/ seche vite i can go for a week or longer sometimes. my only concern w/ it is the horrible smell which makes me worried about how toxic the chemicals must be. i would like to find a topcoat that's a little "safer" but i'm assuming i won't be as satisfied w/ the results.


----------



## lvpiggy

Piggy has found the topcoat holy grail!!!

*Dior* *quick-drying top coat* 

It dries _way faster_ than Seche, wears better, is 5-free, and doesn't peel off if you put additional coats over it later on. What kind of crazy magical stuff are they doing over there at Dior Beauty?!? It boggles the mind, I tell you (*(oo)*)

See my full detailed comparison of Seche Vite vs. Dior here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-car...l-polish-swatches-650237-36.html#post18017331


----------



## awhitney

Zoya Anchor BaseCoat, and Zoya Armor TopCoat seem to work the best for me!


----------



## LynneC

CND Sticky base coat and Seche Vite top coat - the best I have ever used!


----------



## kenseysimone

I don't like seche vite, the one time i used it i got major shrinkage.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I like Linda Rose and also Barielle...


----------



## scremmy

I've used a ton of them and right now I'm loving Ulta's house brand ridge filler b/c.  i've had peelies, and even after using 2 bottles of Barielle Hydrating RF they were still there!  I picked up the Ulta on a whim when it was on clearance a few weeks ago, liked it, went back and bought them all for $0.99 each!  Love it so far - I'm a half bottle in, peelies are almost gone and not coming back.  As for t/c I use SV - sometimes with a slow dry under it to prevent shrinkage or with Gelous under it to help stop glitters from eating my SV.  I always wrap my tips, seems to prevent shrinkage for me.  I love how fast it dries, how great it is at self-leveling and adore the shine!  I like Poshe with my Zoyas, and occasionally I'll use the SH red one too.


----------



## Hurrem1001

So I'm back head over heels in love with Seche Vite now I've added some thinner to it. For my base coat I swear by Orly rubberizing bonder.


----------



## Sharont2305

Nails Inc Kensington Caviar Top and Base Coats


----------



## knasarae

I am out of town without a base coat. Normally I use CND Stickey or Nfu Oh Aqua base for holos. I picked up Sally Hansen Insta Dri base coat. So far so good.


----------



## MrsTGreen

knasarae said:


> I am out of town without a base coat. Normally I use CND Stickey or Nfu Oh Aqua base for holos. I picked up Sally Hansen Insta Dri base coat. So far so good.


 
I want to let you know you were right about the Insta Dri drops...Their the shizznit!!


----------



## knasarae

MrsTGreen said:


> I want to let you know you were right about the Insta Dri drops...Their the shizznit!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

The best base coat I think is Orly Rubberizing Bonder. Now that stuff is the shizznit, lol!


----------



## my4boys

I'm trying OPI for Sephora base and top coat they seem to work pretty good


----------



## TygerKitty

I tried poshe top coat... I like it, it dries fast, is glossy like seche and doesn't smell as bad!

This is three days of wear on my nails.  The chip on my thumb was from banging it, but you can see on my middle finger just a tiny bit of tip wear.  Normally, I have that after one day.  (I'm hard on my nails!)


----------



## knasarae

When I was in the store the other day I happened upon Out the Door and it said it dries in 45 seconds.  Is that true?  Does anyone use that?


----------



## spylove22

I love poshe too, but it gets too thick half-way through the bottle, I just opened a brand new one today I really think it's an awesome product before it gets too thick.


----------



## coachadd1ct

knasarae said:


> When I was in the store the other day I happened upon Out the Door and it said it dries in 45 seconds.  Is that true?  Does anyone use that?



Kensey uses this..  I'm sure she can help you!!  I've yet to finish up my SH Insta Dry topcoat, but once I do I may try this.  I too am curious to know if it dries in 45 seconds & works well.


----------



## ByeKitty

I like Sally Hansen a lot - all products I've tried so far!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

ByeKitty said:


> I like Sally Hansen a lot - all products I've tried so far!


 Yes that's usually what I pick up for top/bottom coat.  I always thought a top coat was a top coat until I recently picked up top coat by sephora.  Absolutly horrible!


----------



## Phédre

knasarae said:


> When I was in the store the other day I happened upon Out the Door and it said it dries in 45 seconds. Is that true? Does anyone use that?


 
I have used this, it dries pretty fast, maybe not completely in 45 sec. It doesn't give shrinkage, so that's a pro! I also use Seche (not with chanel, the shrinkage is horrible), nubar and my latest love Dior!


----------



## SunshineonMe

I have so many base and top coats because I am always on a search, and I am a sucker for a new thing.

My nails have always been in perfect condition, but I rarely painted them.  I never had time because my nails took too long to dry.

Then I discovered quick drying top coat, which means I paint my nails all the time, and now I have some nail problems.  They peel, or maybe a better way to describe it is flaking. The top layer of the nail peels. My nails are still strong, but it REALLY bothers me. 

I have been on a search for different base coats, but I think I am really using treatments as base coats.

I'm sure if I leave my nails unpainted they would go back to their normal healthy selves, but I am addicted to the colors! My nails look funny to me unpainted.

So what base and top coat do you use?


----------



## *Jem*

I have a few base coats that I use but I'm not really happy with any of them right now. I have a few peeling nails and nothing seems to work to keep them down.  Top coat will always be SV. 

Base:

SV rebuild- meh
SH nail quencher- d/c used to be my HG
Orly nail defense- meh


Topcoat:

Always and forever SV- my HG

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## GhstDreamer

I use SV base coat and currently Essie good to go top coat. I much prefer Borghese Presto top coat over Essie one but I ran out and can't find it anywhere!!! Presto did an amazing job with smoothing out glitters using only one coat and dries fast and shiny.


----------



## SilverFilly

I have quite a few base coats.  I have peeling nails and I've been experimenting with different treatment/base coats.  I'm not in love with any of them,  I'm waiting for Poshe Base Treatment in the mail and I'm hoping that works well for me.  For top coat I'm halfway through a bottle of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri (red bottle) which I'd buy again, I'm happy with it.  

Have you been to Loodie Loodie Loodie's blog?  I found a lot of helpful tips there.  She's so knowledgeable!  I just started using Dermanail and I'm hoping that takes care of my nail issues.  It's not a quick fix, but that's ok with me.  I also changed files and starting moisturizing my cuticles like crazy per her suggestions.  I'd post her blog link but I'm not sure if that's allowed.  Good luck I hope you find something that works out well for you.


----------



## semirose

I love trying out different base and top coats! Right now I've got on Essie Grow Stronger topped with Essie Feed Me as my base and OPI DS Top Coat. While I'm liking Grow Stronger for my treatment layer (I switch between that and Nailtiques Formula 2) Feed Me is disappointing. I have Nubar Foundation on the way to me and I'm excited to try it. 

DS Top Coat is much nicer than OPI Top Coat, very very shiny finish. I haven't found a top coat I'm absolutely in love with yet though. Essie Good to Go is nice, as is NYC Grand Central Station for thin quick drys. Obviously there is lots of Seche Vite love. I really want to try the a-England, Zoya, BL, and Cult Nails tc/bc sets.


----------



## CountryGlamour

I use Orly Bonder - base (seems to work pretty good)
Seche Vite - top (my favorite top)

but I just bought Seche Rebuild to see if it'll strengthen my nails a bit.


----------



## TygerKitty

I think I've found the combination I'm happiest with right now!  Hopefully it will last, lol

Base:  Julep - Nail Therapy

Top:  inm - Out The Door


----------



## SunshineonMe

I really wanted to try Julep nail therapy, but it wasn't in the maven box I tried.  Dang, I've heard good things about it!

I will have to check out the blog.  So far I have tried 2 or 3 treatments by Sally Hansen, and base coats by Poshe, Zoya, and Seche. All of them are meh. I am sure it's just that my nails don't like polish- boo! Actually it's only two fingers on each hand that have the peeling, top layer flaking thing. I didn't know anyone else had this problem? I don't feel so alone!!


----------



## aunyabird

I use seche base and TC - they work great for me!


----------



## ByeKitty

There was a thread on peeling nails last month, you can find it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/nail-problem-need-help-726422.html

I like the Sally Hansen base- and top coats. My favorite top coat is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri!


----------



## honey on boost

CND stickey base coat and seche vite top coat. Best combo so far.


----------



## lvdreamer

I use the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat and the Insta-Grip base coat and they work for me just fine.


----------



## 1 for fun

I was a Seche Vite soldier but picked up Sally Hansen Insta-Dri this past weekend, and I'm loving it over my current manicure. 

I use Nail Envy as a basecoat and I think it's really helped my nails to be stronger.


----------



## zucca

*I use Essie all in one base, as I've normal nails, and as top, Essie good to go, and these combo works well on me *


----------



## its_a_keeper

My fav Base is the Essence Nail Art Base Coat or the Dior Diorlisse as a Base Coat.

As top Coat there is nothing better then the Dior Top Coat. 
I never had another Top Coat drying this fast. Just love it!


----------



## Regee

I've been through a lot of these products also!  Right now for the 1st time I'm using Essie Fill in the Gap, w/Essie polish, & Out the Door topcoat.  I did my mani Friday evening, then re-applied OTD Sunday evening.  So far No chips  Which is WONDERFUL, b/c normally it chips by 2nd day! Some times it chips the 1st day!!!

My nails do not generally peel. On  occasion I'll have a nail that peels.  What I do have are WEAK/BENDY nails.  So I'm always looking for a treatment/strengthener.  Orly Nailtrition has been SUPER for my nails strength, but it's not a great base.


----------



## pandapharm

mine have been peeling/bendy for the last couple months still. I've been using Julep's nail therapy as a base and it's been helping them grow out much more! 

for top coat, I stick to poshe now, or out the door northern lights if I want some extra holo sparkle  seche vite gives me too much shrinkage!


----------



## labelwhore04

Suggestions? I'm using OPI and it's not the greatest.


----------



## Nicki828

I find Poshe works best for me.


----------



## semirose

It's really the basecoat that's key to preventing chipping. And honestly, it's different for each person. My current combo is a-England The Knight as bc and Essie Good to Go for tc and when I can be bothered to keep my mani on for more than a couple of days I get a good 5 days out of one. Also, wrap your tips!


----------



## kristin.xo

labelwhore04 said:


> Suggestions? I'm using OPI and it's not the greatest.





semirose said:


> It's really the basecoat that's key to preventing chipping. And honestly, it's different for each person. My current combo is a-England The Knight as bc and Essie Good to Go for tc and when I can be bothered to keep my mani on for more than a couple of days I get a good 5 days out of one. Also, wrap your tips!



I agree that the base coat is key, and definitely wrap your tips!

I've been using the Butter London base coat and top coat for several months now and I'm still loving it.  I get great wear no matter what polish I'm using in between.  It's the perfect combo for me right now.  I must say though, you might have to do some testing to figure out your perfect base coat / top coat, because something that works for others may not work for you!  Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## nc.girl

Agree about base coats being key. I like to use CND Stickey as my base, then for top coat I use Seche Vite or Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in the red bottle. I have had HITS Apolo (dark blue holo polish) on my toenails for 3 weeks now with zero chips or peels, using CND Stickey as my base and Seche Vite as my top coat.


----------



## kaleida

I use Chanel base coat, followed by 2-3 coats of color, followed by Zoya Armor top coat (it removes streaks in whatever is underneath it, without dragging the polish - love that), followed by Dior top coat (super fast drying time with a smooth shiny surface - dries faster than seche vite and doesn't cause shrinkage if you reapply it, like SV does).

I get NO chips and no tip wear even though I use my nails for scratching.


----------



## lindabuffet

Has anyone had the chance to try Lumos Top Coat.  Lumos is a fast dry top coat, it dries in 10-12 minutes, dry enough to put shoes on after a pedicure!!!  It goes on evenly and smooth and has a beautiful shine!!!!  Lumos also will not get thick in the bottle, it lasts to the end.

You should try it, ask your nail professional to get some for you from Famous Names !!!


----------



## OzSplannie

Polishes never seem to last longer than a day or two on my nails...  ...irrespective of the brand... so I am always on a quest to find a perfect BASE COAT and TOP COAT to make my mani last just that little bit longer! 

So far I've tried (rating out of 5):

1) CHANEL protective base - I find it to be a really good base for preventing yellowing of the nail bed as a result of using dark, rich colours. However, it does not help my mani to last longer. The polish still chips within 1-2 days. Rating: 2

2) ORLY Bonder - i believe this to be one of the better base coats from all the reviews I've read. Prolongs polish wear to 2-3 days. Orly claims this base to allow polish to stay on for up to 2 weeks! This is not my experience. Not even close. Rating: 3

3) ORLY Won't Chip Top coat - extremely fast drying! I never used to be able to do my nails before bed as I would always wake up with bed sheet "imprints" on my polish. However, this top coat has certainly changed it for me! It dries in a matter of minutes and provides a fantastic gloss finish to my nails - nails look almost acrylic! However, if I put a thick coat on, it will start to crack and chip very quickly as it dries as a rigid layer of clear plastic. Rating: 4+

Any other positive/negative experiences with top and base coats that someone is willing to share?


----------



## GoGlam

Seche vite is pretty good.  I've been using it for years and my manicure is glossy and doesn't chip until at least day 4.  It looks good until about day 6, when I start to want the fresh gloss back!  The topcoat can't be reapplied days after though, it will just lift the polish off your nails and curl the edges upward.


----------



## maybeiloveyou

I'm on a quest too for a good one!

1) China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat:
I like this one. Provides a smooth base for nail polish to go on - I've noticed that some streakier colors (i.e. whites) go on better when I use this base coat. Dries quickly. I still get some staining from stronger blue and red polishes though. I *think* polishes stay on longer but I'm hard on my nails regardless so I can't make a fair assessment on that front. 
Rating: 4/5

2) China Glaze Fast Foward Top Coat:
This one is okay. I'll usually only pick it up when ULTA or Sally's has a buy 2 get 1 free deal. It has a very strong smell, I'm not sure what chemicals are in here?! It does dry fast but I've noticed that my polish tends to flake off at the edges and after a day or two some polishes get hairline cracks throughout the whole nail. Nails don't stay glossy for more than 2-3 days. 
Rating: 3/5 

3) Revlon Quick Dry Top Coat:
This one is better than CG Fast Foward, but not by a huge margin. It dries quickly and is REALLY glossy. It stays glossy for close to a week. My nail polish doesn't seem to crack as often as it does with other quick dry top coats and I usually don't notice any flaking. It does pull/streak colors though, so I wouldn't use it on nails with multiple colors.
Rating 4/5


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

GoGlam said:


> Seche vite is pretty good.  I've been using it for years and my manicure is glossy and doesn't chip until at least day 4.  It looks good until about day 6, when I start to want the fresh gloss back!  *The topcoat can't be reapplied days after though, it will just lift the polish off your nails and curl the edges upward.*



I've never had this. I reapply SV all the time.


----------



## OzSplannie

maybeiloveyou said:


> I'm on a quest too for a good one!
> 
> 1) China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat:
> I like this one. Provides a smooth base for nail polish to go on - I've noticed that some streakier colors (i.e. whites) go on better when I use this base coat. Dries quickly. I still get some staining from stronger blue and red polishes though. I *think* polishes stay on longer but I'm hard on my nails regardless so I can't make a fair assessment on that front.
> Rating: 4/5
> 
> 2) China Glaze Fast Foward Top Coat:
> This one is okay. I'll usually only pick it up when ULTA or Sally's has a buy 2 get 1 free deal. It has a very strong smell, I'm not sure what chemicals are in here?! It does dry fast but I've noticed that my polish tends to flake off at the edges and after a day or two some polishes get hairline cracks throughout the whole nail. Nails don't stay glossy for more than 2-3 days.
> Rating: 3/5
> 
> 3) Revlon Quick Dry Top Coat:
> This one is better than CG Fast Foward, but not by a huge margin. It dries quickly and is REALLY glossy. It stays glossy for close to a week. My nail polish doesn't seem to crack as often as it does with other quick dry top coats and I usually don't notice any flaking. It does pull/streak colors though, so I wouldn't use it on nails with multiple colors.
> Rating 4/5




Thank you for your advice *maybeiloveyou*, I'll keep an eye out for the CG base!


----------



## babysweetums

seche is the best topcoat ive used for shine and durability and quick dry, and if you reapply every day it works even better, i also hear others have alot of luck with that sally hansen quick dry in the red bottle but seche has worked better for me.  and i swear by cnd sticky base coat(if your just looking for longevity), best one ive tried and ive tried quite a few


----------



## nc.girl

babysweetums said:


> seche is the best topcoat ive used for shine and durability and quick dry, and if you reapply every day it works even better, i also hear others have alot of luck with that sally hansen quick dry in the red bottle but seche has worked better for me.  and i swear by cnd sticky base coat(if your just looking for longevity), best one ive tried and ive tried quite a few



Totally agree on CND Stickey base coat and Seche Vite topcoat...I was about to post those two myself until I saw that you had already posted them lol. I also like the Sally Hansen topcoat in the red bottle, but I think Seche Vite has a bit more shine to it than the SH does.


----------



## Midnight_Aeval

Another here that uses CND Stickey as base coat and Sech Vite for topcoat. Before putting on CND Stickey, I use Nailtiques Formula 2 Nail Protein because I have terrible luck with CND Stickey taking my peely nails off when the polish chips.

Recently I have been using the "Elmer's Glue" trick as a base coat since most of my polishes seem to be the hard-to-remove glitters.  This works exceptionally well if you don't mind changing your polish every 1-2 days.  When I want my polish to stay longer I use the top combo.


----------



## Tracy

Guys, please do a quick search before starting a thread.  More often than not one already exists.  Thanks!


----------



## lacquered tips

Midnight_Aeval said:


> Another here that uses CND Stickey as base coat and Sech Vite for topcoat. Before putting on CND Stickey, I use Nailtiques Formula 2 Nail Protein because I have terrible luck with CND Stickey taking my peely nails off when the polish chips.
> 
> Recently I have been using the "Elmer's Glue" trick as a base coat since most of my polishes seem to be the hard-to-remove glitters.  This works exceptionally well if you don't mind changing your polish every 1-2 days.  When I want my polish to stay longer I use the top combo.


I am using the same thing. The glue has made my life so much easier. No more rubbling acetone and cotton on my nails endlessly.


----------



## cherrhys

I've tried a lot of brands so far what worked for me were Poshe's base followed by  Nubar's Diamont Seal and shine topcoat then topped by Poshe's fast dry top coat.  Unfortunately Poshe causes polish shrinkage, so I tried Essie's Good To Go which is also ok but still lacks the shine I'm looking for.  Cult Nail Wicked Fast is also good and do make my polish last longer.  Color Club (from pre-base to the fast dry top coat) is also ok especially if use together but polish wear is just so-so.

China Glaze Strong Adhesion base coat followed by No Chip top coat then Fast Forward top coat is a good system to follow.  I got good polish wear using these three together.  But lately I've discovered Dazzle Dry (3 step system) and my polish last for a week with minimal tip wear and very high shine finish.  So if you could get your hands on it, go try it out.


----------



## mja0375

Cult Nails Wicked Fast..it has changed my nail polish life! haha


----------



## nicciwo

mja0375 said:
			
		

> Cult Nails Wicked Fast..it has changed my nail polish life! haha



This!


----------



## jen_sparro

Current Base Coat: 
ChiChi Base Coat- Really good as far as keeping polish on my fingers, but I've realised it dries my nails out like crazy! It has never thickened or bubbled on me and it's very cheap. But I'm over peeling nails after using it  Works with all brands.

Current Top Coat:
OPI RapiDry Top Coat- awesome as far as longevity and it is dry to touch literally 30 seconds after application but 2/3 of the way down and it's goopy and useless now, and I'm too lazy to buy polish thinner :shame: Works with all brands (OPI, Essie, Chanel, Dior etc.).

I'm planning to buy both Chanel BC and TC now I'm out of my current ones.


----------



## ewokprincess

I use the combo of Cult Nails Get it On base coat and Wicked Fast top coat. By far the best and most long-lasting base/topcoats I've ever used.

Orly Bonder did nothing for me...I've had chips the next day from it. 
Seche Vite is okay but I'd prefer a toluene-free product, and usually it makes my polish peel off in one big piece after a couple days. It also gets goopy so fast 

I just tried out HK Girl topcoat, and was really really disappointed. It smells terrible and it seemed to have all the problems I've had with Seche Vite, only worse, including shrinkage.


----------



## Maurie97

ButterLondon........perfection for me and works with any polish. Base and top coat are awesome. My second favorite top coat is Out the Door. Essie Good to Go is pretty good for top also. But BL is my favorit....EVER. Its just so expensive and we all know half way thru the goopy thickness sets in.


----------



## kristin.xo

Maurie97 said:


> ButterLondon........perfection for me and works with any polish. Base and top coat are awesome. My second favorite top coat is Out the Door. Essie Good to Go is pretty good for top also. But BL is my favorit....EVER. Its just so expensive and we all know half way thru the goopy thickness sets in.



Totally agree!  Butter London's duo is my favourite as well and Out the Door is second!


----------



## hkd0llie

nubar diamont is my favorite


----------



## joseybird

mja0375 said:


> Cult Nails Wicked Fast..it has changed my nail polish life! haha



OMG Absolutely THIS.

ALL other quick-dry topcoats I've tried either 1. cause horrid shrinkage or 2. stay soft and dentable for AGES.

I'm currently testing how Wicked Fast wears. If it makes my mani last 4 days or more I'm seriously stocking up on it!


----------



## Baybcakes

I use opi nail envy as a basecoat and seche vite as my topcoat. I've tried different topcoats but always seem to go back to SV. I don't have any problems with peeling and have minimal shrinkage if any. I usually get 5 days out of my manicures w this combo.


----------



## Realtor by day

Like a lot of you, I've been trying different things over the years.  I think the best combo I've found so far is Deborah Lippmann's Rehydrating Base Coat and her Hard Rock top coat.  I also use her 2-Second Nail Primer every time.  I think using the primer is key to my whole manicure lasting about 7 days.  I can re-apply Hard Rock every day or every other day and it still dries super fast and super hard.  Some top coats kind of build up and then they won't dry completely which ends up ruining my nails mid-week.  I've also found that some of them crack all over the top of the nail after 2 or 3 coats.  This one doesn't do any of that and it's really shiny.  2 other top coats that I liked before this were Sally Hansen Mega Shine and the OPI start to finish which is the one you can use for a base and/or top coat.


----------



## Duckdash

I love Essie Good To Go! Fast, no smell, and no shrinkage for me! I still haven't found a base coat I really like though.


----------



## girliceclimber

I like Essie Good to Go for topcoat - no shrinkage, great wear, great shine. Although it takes about 10-20 minutes on me to really get dry enough to do anything with my hands.
For a base coat, I'm using a random Sally Hansen Hard as Nails strengthener that I found in my house . I'm not sure it's intended to be a base coat.. but it works really well and treats my nails well so I'm considering buying another when this one runs out. Also interested in Essie First Base because I've heard good things about that.
Need to check out this Wicked Fast stuff everyone raves about too!


ETA: I also tried Essie's No Chips Ahead and while it is terrible for applying over wet nail polish (takes forever to dry, not very glossy), I do like applying it over already-dry nail polish. I'll use it to freshen up my nail polish after 3-5 days of wear, and it really prevents those little tip chips from happening. If the nail polish underneath is already dry, a thin coat will dry in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat - there's NOTHING like it. I've tried loads but I always come back to this. Dries so quickly.


----------



## Moogeek

ByeKitty said:


> Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat - there's NOTHING like it. I've tried loads but I always come back to this. Dries so quickly.



I agree. SH Insta-Dri is awesome.


----------



## Maurie97

Just bought the big momma bottle of Out the Door from Sally's Beauty Supply today. It appears that the brush reaches all the way down to the bottom of the bottle.  I am tired of the little bottles where the brushes only reach what seems 3/4 of the way down.  I am also tired of it drying up less than 1/2 way through.  Figured I would try the design of the huge bottle....LOL.  I use the thinner drops and it just doesn't seem to do it for the top coats.  I have had success with thinning NP but not TC.  Hope this mammoth bottle holds up well......haha. 
It is my favorite TC to date with butterLondons coming in second and Essie Good to Go 3rd.  Oh yea, the Sally Hansen one in the red bottle is pretty good too.


----------



## tgirl25

My fave base coat is CND Sticky, I do 1 coat for light non-staining polish and 2 coats for dark potentially nail staining polish and my polish stays nice for 4-5days if not longer and no peeling!!  Top Coat, right now I love love love Barielle Manicure Extender fast dry.  That stuff is the bomb and does a pretty good job of filling in glitters too


----------



## Maurie97

tgirl25 said:


> My fave base coat is CND Sticky, I do 1 coat for light non-staining polish and 2 coats for dark potentially nail staining polish and my polish stays nice for 4-5days if not longer and no peeling!!  Top Coat, right now I love love love Barielle Manicure Extender fast dry.  That stuff is the bomb and does a pretty good job of filling in glitters too



Is that the green one?  I think I have it too.....LOL.

I just realized that I keep flip flopping back and forth between which is my favorite "ist" TC, ButterLondon or Out the Door.  I'm thinking I use OTD more because is easier to find in stores and cheaper.  The BL I kinda hoard I think.
I'm a hoarder....yes I am!!! Not really but I do use sparingly what I know is harder to come by.


----------



## CountryGlamour

For sure my fav. top is Seche Vite


----------



## sgw135

Hi Girls,

So I'm thinking that the reason my nail peels right off in one big chunk the morning after I polish them is because I am using a terribly old base coat that no longer has staying power.

Therefore I need suggestions for a base coat brand to use based on which you think is the best!  TIA!!!


----------



## PolishQueen

sgw135 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> So I'm thinking that the reason my nail peels right off in one big chunk the morning after I polish them is because I am using a terribly old base coat that no longer has staying power.
> 
> Therefore I need suggestions for a base coat brand to use based on which you think is the best!  TIA!!!



Could also be because your nails were oily when you polished them. As far as base goes I love and use Cult Nails basecoat Get it On.


----------



## kristin.xo

sgw135 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> So I'm thinking that the reason my nail peels right off in one big chunk the morning after I polish them is because I am using a terribly old base coat that no longer has staying power.
> 
> Therefore I need suggestions for a base coat brand to use based on which you think is the best!  TIA!!!



That is possible, or maybe the base coat just doesn't work well with your body chemistry.  I'm loving a-England's base coat right now, but I also really love Butter London's and CND's.  I think you should test a few different ones to see what works best for you, because what works for someone may not work as well for you.  Hope you find the perfect base coat!


----------



## kristinized

I like two from Orly - the Bonder basecoat and Ridgefiller basecoat.


----------



## lvdreamer

I love Chanel's base coat.


----------



## demingy

I love the a-england base coat and Beauty Secrets moisturizing base coat (found at Sally Beauty). I constantly switch between these two.


----------



## kkgunn

*Cuticle remover and dehydrate the nail plate*.  No old base coat either!  CND stickey is great, but if your nail plate is dirty or oily, nothing will work.


----------



## Kapster

kristinized said:


> I like two from Orly - the Bonder basecoat and Ridgefiller basecoat.



I heard good things about Orly Bonder -- I need to try that one.

Currently NOT having good luck with Butter London Nail Foundation as a basecoat, though I do think it looks pretty on its own! :/


----------



## renza

Has anyone used Sephora Collection 3 in 1 perfecting base coat? Or Sephora by Opi base coat? My nails always turn yellow after using nail polish (any color) and it is nearly impossible to remove dark colored polish completely. I'm hoping to find a base coat that dries quickly and will fix those problems.


----------



## princessDD

I'm using Sephora 3 in 1 base coat and have no complaints. I really like the brush.


----------



## Terabethia

I'm late to the party but I'll throw in my two cents anyway.

I bought the Gelous from Sally because it was recommended as a top coat for the glitter hungry indies. I started using as a base coat (which is what it actually is) and I have been using it ever since. Before that I used CND Sticky. I have tried a ton of them, everything from "cheapie" ones like Sally Hansen to more expensive ones like Orly Bonder. While they all work pretty equally to prevent staining, Gelous by far gives me the longest wear time.


For top coat I have several I use. Seche is my most used. I brought the professional kit which comes with 1 regular sized bottle, a 4oz refill and a bottle of seche restore. LOVE the restore, works great. 

For the handful of polishes that Seche shrinks (out of my 600+, it's maybe a dozen or so I have this problem with) I use Out the Door. 

For a top coat over stamping, I like Sally Hansen Insta-Dry or HK Girl. Both are really good at not smearing the stamped design.


----------



## annemarieh

Will try this as my design smudges so stopped using stamping - thanks


----------



## nygrl

renza said:


> Has anyone used Sephora Collection 3 in 1 perfecting base coat? Or Sephora by Opi base coat? My nails always turn yellow after using nail polish (any color) and it is nearly impossible to remove dark colored polish completely. I'm hoping to find a base coat that dries quickly and will fix those problems.



I bought the Sephora 3 in 1 and I've been using it for all my manicures. It's been great so far and dries really quickly. Polish, no matter how dark, comes off cleanly and no yellowing. This is currently my new favorite base coat. 

Seche Vite is my ultimate top coat. I always get really glossy color and it dries so fast too.


----------



## miss-lilly

I use Chanel base coat + Essie's good to go top coat.

I was pretty happy with this combo and my manicure lasted for a good amount of time (at least 5 days). Then, about a month ago, I tried a cheap Essence base coat, which costs around 2.50 euros and you know what? it made absolutely no difference


----------



## Terabethia

miss-lilly said:


> I use Chanel base coat + Essie's good to go top coat.
> 
> I was pretty happy with this combo and my manicure lasted for a good amount of time (at least 5 days). Then, about a month ago, I tried a cheap Essence base coat, which costs around 2.50 euros and you know what? it made absolutely no difference



In my experience the base coat is not nearly as important as the top coat.


----------



## miss-lilly

Terabethia said:


> In my experience the base coat is not nearly as important as the top coat.



I totally agree! Definitely not worth splurging on


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

I use Seche Clear or OPI's natural nail as my base and Seche Vite as my top coat. I love how SV dries pretty quickly and doesn't chip on me even after 4 days and I'm really rough with my hands. I also don't experience any shrinkage at all.


----------



## peasncarrots

I've probably replied to this thread before but I won't go back to check...

For base coats I find the matte finish ones to be most effective. They stick to the polish better and cover stains nicely. I currently use Nail Tek Foundation I but I really want to try Matte Nail Envy and Butter London Nail Foundation. The shiny base coats like Essie's green regular base coat do nothing for me, however I used Essie's Protein base coat for a while and it was alright. 

I haven't found a perfect top coat, but I have repurchased Revlon Quick Dry top coat at least 3 times. It's cheap and wears a long time. I find it performs similarly to Essie Good To Go and Out The Door, but is slightly thicker; while slightly thinner than Sally Hansen Insta Dri (red bottle). None of these are thick enough to make indie glitters smooth, however. Seche Vite and Nubar Diamont are both thick enough to cover hungry glitters, but SV smells toxic and I prefer not to use polishes with toluene. Diamont dries amazingly fast but my bottle became stringy not even halfway through, and adding thinner seemed to affect the wear time.


----------



## D.Q.

I use CND Sticky for the base and CND Super Shiney for the top coat. I use Seche Vite when I stamp.


----------



## discoAMOUR

For the past month, I've been using Poshe base coat and Poshe Fast Drying top coat. I LOVE the Poshe top coat. Absolutely no bubbling, and great dry-time. 

I've always used Seche Vite for my top coat, always...but the bubbling and shrinkage were killing me. I'm so glad I decided to switch to Poshe. But I will always keep a bottle or two of Seche Vite around...it dries amazingly fast, and is great for all those glitterbombs I wear. But because Seche thickens so quickly, i do keep Seche Restore around, too! I even just added some Seche Restore my bottle of Poshe, which is 2/3 empty.


----------



## krissa

What are your faves and go to's? I've always tried to find something as shiny as seche vite. I loved it when I initially applied, but it never worked for me. The shrinkage was awful. Since then I feel like I've tried, try and buy every new top coat under the sun lol. This month alone I've already ordered 3 more to try. 

My go to lately has been out the door since it's quick and reliable.


----------



## Cayca

My long time favourite is *Essence Better Than Gel Nails Top Sealer*, but I have experienced some shrinkage with it. It is quite comparable to Seche Vite in terms of drying time and gloss, but Top Sealer is 5-free. My current #1 top coat is *Cult Nails Wicked Fast*. It dries polish almost instantly, gives really high gloss, improves wear time and I haven't had shrinkage issues with it.


----------



## Rimma13

I really like Essie Good to Go. I'm really inpatient when it comes to waiting for my nails to dry, and this one's a lifesaver.


----------



## pmburk

I've used Seche Vite exclusively for several years. I've never had any issues with shrinkage. I'm typically using it over OPI or China Glaze polishes. I've heard different polishes react differently with SV.

I just placed a big Nordstrom order, and bought the Butter London PD Quick Hardwear top coat (heard nothing but rave reviews on that one), Guerlain gel top coat and Dior gel top coat. I'm anxious to see how they all rate against one another.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rimma13 said:


> *I really like Essie Good to Go.* I'm really inpatient when it comes to waiting for my nails to dry, and this one's a lifesaver.



Me too 
and Sally Hansen Insta Dri ! Both work great for me


----------



## Maurie97

This is an awesome thread, thanks. Right now I am using Glisten&Glow's HK Girl TC and its really quite good, practically the same as SV which I cannot use because of smell and BAD shrinkage. The HK doesn't shrink but of course gets thick as heck before 1/2 a bottle. I have to learn how to apply my TC with a lighter hand.  

I would say my favorite is probably Out the Door . Its true some polishes just don't play well with certain TC's and this is a bone of contention with me. I want something that just works!! 

I have a question. I have asked this on several polish pages but nobody seems to know wth I am talking about. Does anyone ever get a sort of valley affect on the sides of their nails with top coats? I don't notice it right away but usually the next day and its not on all nails. I suppose its some sort of shrinkage but not at the tips. My polish looks like I have a sort of crevice on the sides and around the base of my nail. Doesn't go all the way around either. Makes me crazy. You cannot see it unless you are looking very close but being a nut job, it irks me.


----------



## raiderette74

Yeah not a big SV fan either.  I am loving both the Nails Inc. Kensington Caviar Top Coats. ONe is a 45 second quick dry and the other is a Gel Effect Plumping top coat. Love Love Love. I use the quick dry when I do the mani and then the Gel tc for touch up and the wear has been great.


----------



## raiderette74

pmburk said:


> I've used Seche Vite exclusively for several years. I've never had any issues with shrinkage. I'm typically using it over OPI or China Glaze polishes. I've heard different polishes react differently with SV.
> 
> I just placed a big Nordstrom order, and bought the Butter London PD Quick Hardwear top coat (heard nothing but rave reviews on that one), Guerlain gel top coat and Dior gel top coat. I'm anxious to see how they all rate against one another.


 

Please report back!


----------



## Cayca

Maurie97 said:


> I have a question. I have asked this on several polish pages but nobody seems to know wth I am talking about. Does anyone ever get a sort of valley affect on the sides of their nails with top coats? I don't notice it right away but usually the next day and its not on all nails. I suppose its some sort of shrinkage but not at the tips. My polish looks like I have a sort of crevice on the sides and around the base of my nail. Doesn't go all the way around either. Makes me crazy. You cannot see it unless you are looking very close but being a nut job, it irks me.



It IS shrinkage and it can happen if you don't cover entire nail (or at least the entire painted portion of the nail) with top coat.


----------



## Maurie97

Cayca said:


> It IS shrinkage and it can happen if you don't cover entire nail (or at least the entire painted portion of the nail) with top coat.



I'm usually pretty diligent on putting my tc to the ends and sides. Ugh.........so you know the "valley's" I am referring too? LOL  Could it be that I am putting TC on too thick?  Its quite annoying. BTW, looked at your blog.....gorgeous nails. What country are you in? (never mind, sorry I read your little picture on the post).


----------



## Cayca

Maurie97 said:


> I'm usually pretty diligent on putting my tc to the ends and sides. Ugh.........so you know the "valley's" I am referring too? LOL  Could it be that I am putting TC on too thick?  Its quite annoying.



I certainly know what you are talking about. I have experienced it with several top coats when I don't top my polish off well. I can't remember if thickness of applied layer played part, but thickness of formula definitely can be a reason.



Maurie97 said:


> BTW, looked at your blog.....gorgeous nails. What country are you in? (never mind, sorry I read your little picture on the post).



Thank you very much


----------



## saira1214

I love Wicked Fast but stopped using it since it got gloopy and it is expensive. I used to use Seche Vite, but it is gets gloopy and causes shrinkage. I picked up an Orly UV top coat which is quick drying, but not really shiny and doesn't prevent chipping. I used to use Poshe and just picked it up again. I think it was good, but can't remember.


----------



## JDV

I use Seche Vite exclusively, but I also have the gigantic refill size so once the working bottle starts getting a little thick I top it off and it's back to business.  Never had issues with shrinkage once I started doing that.


----------



## Librarychickie

I also love Cult Nails Wicked Fast, but it does turn thick and gloopy about halfway through the bottle. I Looked into reordering more, but it's sold out on every single site that carries it. I've also tried contacting Maria to see if when it'll be back in stock, but I haven't received a reply, yet. That was a week ago. I have an inkling that she may be finished with the nail polish business....


----------



## Maurie97

Librarychickie said:


> I also love Cult Nails Wicked Fast, but it does turn thick and gloopy about halfway through the bottle. I Looked into reordering more, but it's sold out on every single site that carries it. I've also tried contacting Maria to see if when it'll be back in stock, but I haven't received a reply, yet. That was a week ago. I have an inkling that she may be finished with the nail polish business....



You know, I haven't heard too much about Cult Nails lately. I wouldn't be surprised if she was just done. BUT, she should get back in touch with you. That's just rude. I liked her stuff but not the wide round top. I had a hard time applying my polish with that.


----------



## Cayca

I have sent them message a week ago and the reply I got was: "We are out right now... Not sure when it will be back. It may be after the new year. Sorry."


----------



## devik

I'm also going to be watching this thread and I already appreciate the recommendations - I think Nails Inc is going on my list as a start. Right now I'm using CND Super Shiney, surprised it wasn't mentioned yet. Have not had any problems with it and I love how much it extends the wear time - and yes it's shiny! 

I have been especially curious about these "gel effect" claims and pmburke, it sounds like you are going to be a great resource as you play with your big haul! Did you also get a bunch of colors from the same brands so you can test out if they work best with their own polish or if they're the type that can "play the field"?


----------



## unluckystars

Butter london hardwear is my favorite top coat!


----------



## Maurie97

unluckystars said:


> Butter london hardwear is my favorite top coat!



I like this one too, but it gets thick so fast.


----------



## unluckystars

Maurie97 said:


> I like this one too, but it gets thick so fast.



Yeah I normally replace it when there's still about a third left.


----------



## tannedsilk

JDV said:


> I use Seche Vite exclusively, but I also have the gigantic refill size so once the working bottle starts getting a little thick I top it off and it's back to business.  Never had issues with shrinkage once I started doing that.



I was going to post this as well.  I started off using the restore, but found that the professional size refill worked better.  I use the restore as a thinner for polishes instead.

ETA -  I find SV works better if you apply it like a third coat before the polish is fully dry.  I no longer experience shrinkage when I do that.


----------



## Pjsproul

Loving revlon quick drying top coat very good ...


----------



## pmburk

tannedsilk said:


> I was going to post this as well.  I started off using the restore, but found that the professional size refill worked better.  I use the restore as a thinner for polishes instead.
> 
> ETA -  I find SV works better if you apply it like a third coat before the polish is fully dry.  I no longer experience shrinkage when I do that.



I always apply SV immediately after my last coat of color, while the color is still basically fully wet. I thought that's what the instructions said to do, but maybe I'm wrong.  I have no shrinkage issues with SV.


----------



## TexaninPA

pmburk said:


> I always apply SV immediately after my last coat of color, while the color is still basically fully wet. I thought that's what the instructions said to do, but maybe I'm wrong.  I have no shrinkage issues with SV.



I do the same (apply SV to wet polish) and I don't have any issues with it either.


----------



## Barefootbaby

Hong Kong Girl for top coat- nothing comes close and it does not gunk up...great stuff.


----------



## Cayca

Does anyone have any experience with IBD Air Dry Top Coat?


----------



## lindabuffet

You have to try LUMOS Topcoat and Bottomcoat!!!  Both dry fast, don't shrink and don't get thick in the bottle!  It is the only ones I use.  Dries polish in 10-12 minutes!


----------



## mzbrown1103

I use Sally Hanson nail strengthener as a base coat and Dior gel top coat...no led or uv light needed.


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> I've used Seche Vite exclusively for several years. I've never had any issues with shrinkage. I'm typically using it over OPI or China Glaze polishes. I've heard different polishes react differently with SV.
> 
> I just placed a big Nordstrom order, and bought the Butter London PD Quick Hardwear top coat (heard nothing but rave reviews on that one), Guerlain gel top coat and Dior gel top coat. I'm anxious to see how they all rate against one another.


 
Update: So far I have tried the Butter London Hardwear & the Dior gel coat. 


FYI/Disclaimer: "Good" wear for me is 2 days. Anything beyond that without major chips or severe tip wear is phenomenal.

Butter London - I love it. It isn't a thick gel-like topcoat, but it is pretty shiny, dries fast, and no shrinkage. I went a full 2 days without any chips or tip wear; I only removed it because I wanted to change colors. For me, that is impressive. It is a much thinner formula than Seche Vite. Does not dry quite as quickly as SV, but I do think it is shinier.

Dior - I am sorry to say: meh. The finish is beautiful - very thick/cushiony and gel-like, and incredibly shiny. But I literally have chips within 12 hours of application. I did my nails last night around 7 PM and I had 3 chips before I left the house this morning at 8 - and I hadn't even done any chip-inducing chores like dishwashing. I've also noticed at least 1 additional chip that has happened since arriving to work. Not pleased. I will give it a few more tries, but so far I am disappointed, especially for the price. 

I will probably try the Guerlain this weekend. The reviews I have read say it is very long wearing & gel-like, but takes a while to dry.


----------



## Kailuagal

Barefootbaby said:


> Hong Kong Girl for top coat- nothing comes close and it does not gunk up...great stuff.


I concur!  Glisten & Glow HK Girl is the shiznizz!  Applies perfectly and dries in minutes. I love it and haven't found another one yet that beats it. You can also reapply with no issues.


----------



## devik

pmburk said:


> Update: So far I have tried the Butter London Hardwear & the Dior gel coat.
> 
> 
> FYI/Disclaimer: "Good" wear for me is 2 days. Anything beyond that without major chips or severe tip wear is phenomenal.
> 
> Butter London - I love it. It isn't a thick gel-like topcoat, but it is pretty shiny, dries fast, and no shrinkage. I went a full 2 days without any chips or tip wear; I only removed it because I wanted to change colors. For me, that is impressive. It is a much thinner formula than Seche Vite. Does not dry quite as quickly as SV, but I do think it is shinier.
> 
> Dior - I am sorry to say: meh. The finish is beautiful - very thick/cushiony and gel-like, and incredibly shiny. But I literally have chips within 12 hours of application. I did my nails last night around 7 PM and I had 3 chips before I left the house this morning at 8 - and I hadn't even done any chip-inducing chores like dishwashing. I've also noticed at least 1 additional chip that has happened since arriving to work. Not pleased. I will give it a few more tries, but so far I am disappointed, especially for the price.
> 
> I will probably try the Guerlain this weekend. The reviews I have read say it is very long wearing & gel-like, but takes a while to dry.



Great details - thanks for these reviews! Disappointing on the Dior, so many people seem to really like it, I guess for reasons of the finish that you described. That does sound drool-worthy to me but it's such a shame that it did not last. Did you try Dior on Dior or on another brand? 

The BL one sounds similar to my CND one. 

Did you take pics of any? I know that that can be a real production but I'm so curious to see how these experiments play out!!!


----------



## pmburk

^ I did Dior on Dior.


----------



## Pelagia

Looking for a high shine top coat. Any recommendations ?


----------



## raiderette74

cherrhys said:


> I've tried a lot of brands so far what worked for me were Poshe's base followed by  Nubar's Diamont Seal and shine topcoat then topped by Poshe's fast dry top coat.  Unfortunately Poshe causes polish shrinkage, so I tried Essie's Good To Go which is also ok but still lacks the shine I'm looking for.  Cult Nail Wicked Fast is also good and do make my polish last longer.  Color Club (from pre-base to the fast dry top coat) is also ok especially if use together but polish wear is just so-so.
> 
> China Glaze Strong Adhesion base coat followed by No Chip top coat then Fast Forward top coat is a good system to follow.  I got good polish wear using these three together.  But lately I've discovered Dazzle Dry (3 step system) and my polish last for a week with minimal tip wear and very high shine finish.  So if you could get your hands on it, go try it out.


Is DAzzle dry working well with your regular nail polishes or are you using their brand polish with the base & top coat?


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have dry nails so I am always on the hunt for moisture..

Right now I am using Cuccio moisture replenish (base) & top coat & very pleased


----------



## sdkitty

I like the Revlon quick dry top coat.  I've been using Orly bonder base coat.  wondering from reading posts here if it's even necessary.


----------



## skyqueen

Seche Vive Instant Gel Effect Top Coat 
Same wonderful quick dry that looks like a gel manicure.


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Seche Vive Instant Gel Effect Top Coat
> Same wonderful quick dry that looks like a gel manicure.


On some reviews, it says that it chips after 2/3 days, do you find that it lasts longer?
I use Essie gel couture top coat, it lasts a week max.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> On some reviews, it says that it chips after 2/3 days, do you find that it lasts longer?
> I use Essie gel couture top coat, it lasts a week max.


I can only speak for myself. I think it works great...no chipping. But pictires speak louder then words.
Getting a manicure tomorrow and this is my nail after 3 weeks. Looks good except for the grow-out.
Gives the illusion of gel nails and dries quickly.


----------



## baghagg

I've been using this one by Essie, it comes in a box, it lasts at least 5 days, sometimes longer


----------



## sdkitty

what about base coat?  is it necessary?  I only use darker colors on my toes.  on my hands I wear either nail brightener or a light, natural-looking color.  so it's not like when you put a red polish on your fingernails and it can chip fast.  in any case, that protection from chips is more done by top coat, right?


----------



## Love Of My Life

sdkitty said:


> what about base coat?  is it necessary?  I only use darker colors on my toes.  on my hands I wear either nail brightener or a light, natural-looking color.  so it's not like when you put a red polish on your fingernails and it can chip fast.  in any case, that protection from chips is more done by top coat, right?



I use a base coat & I wear mostly red & dark colors. I go over the tips of my nail with color during the week
& touch up with a top coat as needed.
I don't find I get chipped nails I find tip wear which interestingly enough I can only see...


----------



## majaca

seche vite is good!


----------



## misstrine85

Dior quick dry and Chanel base coat. I have been wearing this combo for many years.


----------



## JimLovesPurses

I really like Seiche Vite base and top coat and take it to all of my nail appointments. I hear that OPI base and top are really good. Is OPI better than Seiche Vite? Thanks for the opinions.

Jim


----------

